

Small Net Neutrality Win in India - jayadevan
http://tech.economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/internet/flipkart-pulls-out-of-airtel-zero/46916526

======
vipulg
Wow! finally flipkart too realize the importance of net neutrality. They got
effected in a big way.

